
China Exports Are Booming and Trade Surplus Is Widening–Why Is the Yuan So Weak? - maydemir
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-mystery-of-chinas-bulging-trade-surplus-and-weak-currency-11599475239
======
Arnt
The surplus against the US is larger than its surplus against the rest of the
world combined, and has grown particularly since Trump became president. So if
the next president were to achieve results like the rest of the world's, then
the Chinese surplus might drop by a third or more.

There's a US election in the near future and the next president might not be
called Trump.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Wishful thinking. About the surplus, I mean.

~~~
Arnt
I thought about this a time or two, and I disagree.

As I read the tea leaves, some market participants think that after the
upcoming election, there's a chance that the US trade balance against China
might no longer by the world's most negative by a very large margin.

Being the world's worst _by a very large margin_ isn't a natural, unavoidable
state. Or shouldn't be.

